# really hawttt 2012



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

not sure whose it is. was on Co.Comp. facebook

those look like center snorks to me :bigok: not through the shroud but still, not through the sides!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I herd that the 2012s with out the eps you could put the center snorkels


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks Good, just pull all of those stickers of now. It only needs one sticker and it says Mud In My Blood. hahahahahaha


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

looks just like mine, except mine don't have those killer snorks, or those smooth deisels, or any gnarly backs.....i do got some custom bedliner coated racks though, he ain't got that.
sharp quad:agreed:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Ummm...No pics :thinking:


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

jctgumby said:


> Ummm...No pics :thinking:


 picture in the first post:haha:


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

no i think he is talking about your bike BF2012.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

No, I don't see any pics in the first post.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

oh. its from facebook.... 

Added it as attachment...


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

i REALLY like the look of the angled snorks!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

looks great I would put 1.5' spacers on the front though


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

just for your info those arent backs those are moto monsters and your right yours dont have that lol jk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice bike maybe i should have waited a couple months for the 12s to come out.lol


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

It looks good. I am still not too sure about the new colors though, lol.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

tx_brute_rider said:


> looks great I would put 1.5' spacers on the front though


i agree..looks weird like that...

what were the rest of the colors


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thinking about removing the graphics on mine this weekend. The green looks good outside or in the sun. The green does look little strange inside a showroom.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

What is the white jug behind the front tire the coolant tank?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yep


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

That is a killah lookin brute! Would those be considered MIMB snorks?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I bet that's a kit. But you could easily make it yourself.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

So what makes snorks MIMB snorks then?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well at one time there were no center snork kits. All kits were side snorks. I decided I wanted centers like 2 other people I saw so i got the stuff from lowes & I made my own and then made up a parts list and did the written instructions w/ pics & posted them & people just started calling them "MIMB snorks". Now there are center kits b/c I put the side kit snork out of business. Literally. They called & said b/c of me they sold Zero kits that year for brute forces. Anyway now there are center kits from every joe blow. So people who made their own tend to refer to them as MIMB snorks as a way of letting people know they built their own.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks smooth)

MIMB FTW!!!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

This one is sitting our local dealer... First time to see one in person... That EPS is definitely gonna be a challenge to snorkel around! 

2" lift with 30" moto monsters! 










Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!! I'm afraid to go look. I might come home with one!! Haha!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I didn't ask how much they wanted for it... They had a sweet Teryx in there on 30" backs also...

I was in there buying a couple rear engine seals, and a front diff pinion seal...

The parts guy made sure I knew about the upgraded seal... He said they haven't had any come back yet that they've installed in older brutes... I figure if I start having issues I'll upgrade... But this is the first seal in a little over 2 years.. So I'm doing good...


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Not so sure i really like the 12's yet. Guess I would have to see one in person. 

Not crazy about the single headlights or the storage compartment on the front rack. Dont quite know what they were thinking when they put the overflow bottle in the wheel well either. Looks like a branch caught the right way in the tire would tear it up. :thinking:

Just my $.02


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

2 dealer here both quoted $9,999 for completely stock with eps.

And Polaris425, Thanks for the MIMB snork explaination.


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

Not really related to the thread, but i picked my 012 up for $8500 otd/w EPS.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I ALMOST bought one...got the 2012 foreman for now though for her to ride. It seems like the NON eps models can do center snorkels. Those look like SLC or extreme snorkels...they cut though the storage container. (that prob is an EPS model)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess I'm just gonna have to go buy a 2012 EPS & do a snork write up............. :bigok:


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Do it! Do it! Do it!

P425 needs a new Brute!

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> Do it! Do it! Do it!
> 
> P425 needs a new Brute!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


Lets all vote!

For P425 to get a new Brute, its: "DO IT"
For p425 not to get a new Brute its: "PASS"

(right...like anyone's going to say pass)

Me first...or second..sorry NSFAB. DO IT!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

"DO IT" Really you cant be the owner of a preaty much brute web site and not have a brute bwahahahahahahah.


----------



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

Do it. And sell me the one you have now. Even if it's a mud bike we all know it's up to date on maintenance.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's gone already.... sold it back last year... lol


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been considering this also. I really want a new 1000 Can Am but the new Brutes have really started looking good to me. And I know there has to be a way to get around that EPS and center punch 'em!!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I have actually been researching this idea for quite a while now. Here is one pic just for proof that you can get center snorks on the 2012 and go through the black shroud. (and I have been assured that this IS an EPS model)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Shoot I dont have any monies! As long as the wife is in school getting her masters ole P425 is paying all the bills. Gonna have to wait. Which isnt a bad thing, b/c by the time she's done I should be able to buy a brand new 2014 Brute 950 VTwin :rockn: haha! Then again, I might have to get a 2014 RZR 1150 XP EPS


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

The numbers just keep on getting bigger and bigger don't they, LOL!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah everything from gas to wheelers... only numbers not getting bigger are the ones in all our pay checks...


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Well if I can play the devils advocate for a sec, most first year vehicles have a lot of bugs so maybe by the time you can afford yours, all the bugs will be worked out in the power steering

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

there only $8300 in my area, minus what they can negotiate with you. Ebay has the best prices, I believe $7600 with EPS.:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DaveMK1 said:


> Well if I can play the devils advocate for a sec, most first year vehicles have a lot of bugs so maybe by the time you can afford yours, all the bugs will be worked out in the power steering


Very very true!!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I really would like to see the eps model snorkel through the shroud... From what I saw by looking at that one in the showroom.. There isn't any room under that shroud to route one pipe, much less all three... But I could be wrong..


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------

